# Scary statistic



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST WORRISOME STATISTICS IN THE LAST FIVE YEARS.

25% of women in this country are on medication for mental illness!

That's scary as hell, it means 75% are running around with no medication at all.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## PlusTT (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

